# stem shim 21.1 to 22.2?



## stderr (May 3, 2007)

I'm not sure where to ask this, so if this is the wrong place, please give me a kick in the right direction.

I have a kids bike that's similar in style to a a bmx, but it has a 22.2mm quill stem. I'd like to change the stem to something I can mount bmx bars on. Unfortunately, bmx quill stems are usually made for steerer tubes with a 21.1mm ID. Does anybody know of a source for a shim to take up the extra 1.1mm? Better yet, a bmx quill stem to fit a 22.2mm ID steerer?

I tried phoning a bike store, and they recommended cutting up a pop can and using that for a shim. Of course, they had no such stem that would fit. This seems a bit kludgee to me, and I'm reluctant to put my boy on a bike with a not-so-robust steering mount.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

a pop can should work just fine, or go to a machine ship and get a scrap of 1/2 mil. shim stock and make one out of that. I doubt if you'll find a manufactured one.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Me thinks Wald makes one Yups they do page 16 of this catalog link. Any LBS should have one in stock. Shouldn't run more than a dollar.
http://www.waldllc.com/CATALOG.pdf


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

I couldn't get anyone to order me one of those - never in stock at wholesalers - and the pop can trick didn't hold up to off-road cruising. Ended up getting a threadless conversion and putting an 1 1/8th BMX stem on it.


----------

